# what are good and cheap kitten food



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello I am looking for good *kitten* food wet+dry but also *cheap* from the price? 

I am thinking to buy *dry* kitten food:

Blue buffalo spa select chicken & brown rice for kittens

or

Simply Nourish Chicken & Rice Kitten Food

would that be a good choise for my kitten?
which one would be better?

and *wet *kitten food:

SophistaCat supreme gourmet canned food for kitten

would that be also a good choise for my kitten?

thx for your help :3


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure about the dry food, but I don't like the ingredients in the Sophisticat kitten canned food. Let me get them off the PetSmart website. 

*Ocean Whitefish Formula*
Ingredients: Ocean fish, meat by-products, ocean whitefish, meat broth, animal digest, nonfat milk, titanium dioxide, salt, guar gum, potassium chloride, vitamins (vitamin E, A, D3, B12 supplements, thiamine mononitrate, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin), minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, manganous sulfate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite), choline chloride. 

*Turkey Formula*
Ingredients: Meat by-products, turkey, meat broth, poultry by-products, animal digest, non-fat milk, tricalcium phosphate, guar gum, salt, potassium chloride, titanium dioxide, vitamins (vitamin E, A, D3, B12 supplements, thiamine mononitrate, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin), minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, manganous sulfate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite), choline chloride, taurine.

*Mixed Grill Formula*
Ingredients: Meat by-products, beef, fish, meat broth, poultry, poultry by-products, nonfat milk, guar gum, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E, A, D3, B12 supplements, thiamine mononitrate, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin), minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, manganous sulfate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite), choline chloride, taurine.


Right away I notice there's a lot of 'meat' and 'fish' (I mystery meat ingredients - what KIND of meat?) by-products and broths in this food. I'd be worried about the source of this 'meat' and it's quality - not to mention that if you cat ever develops an allergy to a certain meat it'll be completely impossible to narrow down what's causing the reaction if you're using this food. There also appears to be added salt in this food. For some reason there is also nonfat milk in this food - I presume that's an attempt to up the protein levels in this food without adding more actual meat, but I don't understand why they chose MILK for that when many cats can't properly digest lactose and get diarrhea and upset stomachs from too much milk. 

I had no idea what titanium dioxide was so I did a google search - it appears to be food coloring. Here's the wikipedia article on it. Titanium dioxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You have to do what you're comfortable with but after reading that article I wouldn't really feel comfortable feeding titanium dioxide to my cats :???: Not to mention that food coloring in pet food is completely unnecessary - they certainly don't care what color their food is. 

As for suggestions for different canned foods... I know Blue Buffalo makes canned food. Wellness is also highly recommended by many people, and they have both canned and dry foods. I know these foods are a little more expensive but cats usually need to eat less of a higher quality, more nutrient dense food, which could work out to about even with the cheaper food in the long run. Unfortunately you pay for what you get, so cheap cat food is usually made with cheap ingredients.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My cats love the Chicken Soup for the Soul wet food, and the ingredients seem on par with Weruva, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, etc. .It's about 20 cents cheaper per 5.5oz can than the others, although they lack in variety atm. I feed a rainbow of high quality wet to my cats, so that doesn't make much of a difference to them.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for your answer! :3
That's weird because somewhere I red that " by-products" would be good for cats OoO!!! 
okey I think I will try it with buffalo blue or wellness :kittyturn

my kitten already eats not that much, I bought her special select kitty the first times, because we was short with money, but then I red that this is actually bad for cats and kittens. she only eats 2 pouches (6 oz) I give her as much as she wants. but she seems to like it and always gets a full belly. But I also noticed that she is getting gas from it. (or it was because of the kitten milk, not sure) But still, I should better change her food.
I will try it with better quality food next week and then will see how much she eats from it :3


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Beckie210789 said:


> My cats love the Chicken Soup for the Soul wet food, and the ingredients seem on par with Weruva, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, etc. .It's about 20 cents cheaper per 5.5oz can than the others, although they lack in variety atm. I feed a rainbow of high quality wet to my cats, so that doesn't make much of a difference to them.


hmm that sounds yummy XDD
I will also try that out if I find it, I hope they have it in petsmart o.o


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Petsmart won't have it. Petco is much better for nutritious pet foods and their staff is nutrition trained so you are better off going there and asking them the best food you can get on your budget. However, if you want Chicken Soup you will have to go to an independent pet food store. I know they don't sell it at Petsmart and I have never seen it at Petco but that might just be my local store.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

I looked up in the internet, san marcos does not have a petco, there is one a little bit far away in kyle.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Are there any independent pet supply stores near you? I've found those stores sometimes have a larger, healthier variety of pet food than the big chain stores. Try searching google for 'pet food san marcos' or 'san marcos pet food stores' - you might luck out and find you have a few nearby with a good selection. And as a bonus I've noticed some independent pet food stores actually have BETTER prices than the big chain stores. 

If nothing else I know PetSmart at least sells Wellness and Blue Buffalo canned food. Their other house brand food is called Authority, and I think that's a decent food for a reasonable price (someone correct me if I'm wrong!). You're best off getting a variety of brands and flavors to offer your kitten some selection, so don't be afraid to rotate your cat's meals. It's healthier for everyone to get a little variety in their diet 

Edit: Just remembered and wanted to add - Wellness also makes pouches, if your cats likes pouch chunks in gravy type foods.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

catinthemirror said:


> Are there any independent pet supply stores near you? I've found those stores sometimes have a larger, healthier variety of pet food than the big chain stores. Try searching google for 'pet food san marcos' or 'san marcos pet food stores' - you might luck out and find you have a few nearby with a good selection. And as a bonus I've noticed some independent pet food stores actually have BETTER prices than the big chain stores.


^This.

The best thing to do is to look up the site of some of the foods mentioned and go to the storefinder to see where they are selling them. Type in your zipcode, and BAM- You get all the stores selling that brand within whatever mile radius you chose. 

It's how I discovered my now go-to store. They sell the huge wellness cans for only 2.45! (Which means, if I buy two, comes out about 98 cents per 5.5 oz... and a 5.5 can of wellness can run about 1.40 to 1.80!) 

These stores can have better deals and be all around awesome, so I would check them out. 

As for Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul- it is a great cat food, although the main thing keeping it from competing with Wellness and Blue Buffalo is the rice in it. If that is what you can afford, it's a great food and will certainly be better than Sophistacat in terms of meats. I personally rotate my foods for my Ariel as that way he doesn't get picky and has a wide variety- and that helps cut my costs while at the same time I can feed the really high quality stuff, and just mix it up with the others.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

catinthemirror said:


> Are there any independent pet supply stores near you? I've found those stores sometimes have a larger, healthier variety of pet food than the big chain stores. Try searching google for 'pet food san marcos' or 'san marcos pet food stores' - you might luck out and find you have a few nearby with a good selection. And as a bonus I've noticed some independent pet food stores actually have BETTER prices than the big chain stores.
> 
> If nothing else I know PetSmart at least sells Wellness and Blue Buffalo canned food. Their other house brand food is called Authority, and I think that's a decent food for a reasonable price (someone correct me if I'm wrong!). You're best off getting a variety of brands and flavors to offer your kitten some selection, so don't be afraid to rotate your cat's meals. It's healthier for everyone to get a little variety in their diet
> 
> Edit: Just remembered and wanted to add - Wellness also makes pouches, if your cats likes pouch chunks in gravy type foods.


yes my kitty likes pouch chunks in gravy type food XD

they have pet shop here but they don't have a lot of stuff, next time I go to petsmart. And then I will look something for her.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Rebbie said:


> ^This.
> 
> The best thing to do is to look up the site of some of the foods mentioned and go to the storefinder to see where they are selling them. Type in your zipcode, and BAM- You get all the stores selling that brand within whatever mile radius you chose.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your information :3


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I third the recommendation for checking small local stores. I was originally getting my canned food at PetCo but ended up switching to a small local store because they have a much larger variety of quality foods for way better prices.


----------

